# Who's a good boy then!



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Milo I love you...you're a star!

Went back to training after nearly 3 months off and all the hard work is starting to pay off. He listened to and concentrated on me so well.
We did the dreaded off lead and recall where he normally runs hell for leather around, leaping and jumping joyfully up at any bystanders.Normally followed by the if you think I'm going back on my lead, think again.

Not this week!

Milo did have a doodle dash with a toy in his mouth and he did nutmeg me a few times and yes he did meet and greet everyone...but he didn't jump! When the trainer asked me to recall him he came straight back to me and sat toe to toe to have his lead put on. What a super star he is!!

Also 2 cockapoos joined our class, they are 2 lovely re-homed sisters!!

Val


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Well done Milo :twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:

That's great news Val... Your hard work is paying off and I'm sure Milo is quite the charmer, meeting and greeting everyone  

Oh is that Amber and Heidi , the sisters that were rehomed?? 
Would be Lovely to hear how they're doing 

xxx


----------



## Fiver (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes Mairi Amber and Heidi!
Only spoke briefly to their owner
It wasn't a proper training class more of an assessment of the dogs
Hopefully see them next week and I will have a chat with her

Val


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good work Milo and mom!!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Well done Val - Milo didn't train himself! so pleased you had a good class with him, its lovely when they do well, and yes - of course he is a good boy, I bet he will really enjoy going to classes again.


----------

